# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Xem cấu hình yêu cầu của Dragon Age: Inquisition

## vietkanpy

Sở hữu đồ họa tuyệt vời xây dựng dựa trên engine Frostbite 3, *Dragon Age: Inquisition* chắc hẳn đang khiến nhiều người chơi cảm thấy e ngại về việc liệu dàn PC của mình có đủ sức chịu đựng được trò chơi vào tháng 11 sắp tới hay không. May mắn là không giống như trào lưu yêu cầu cấu hình trên trời như một số tựa game gần đây (Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor, The Evil Within), những gì mà EA mới đăng tải trên hệ thống bán hàng Origin đều tỏ ra hợp lý ở cả hai mức tối thiểu và đề nghị.


Chi tiết các bạn có thể xem phía dưới đây.
*Cấu hình tối thiểu*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7, 8 64-bit
CPU: AMD quad core 2.5 GHz hoặc Intel quad core 2.0 GHz.
RAM: 4GB
VGA: AMD Radeon HD 4870, Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT hoặc tối thiểu 512MB VRAM hỗ trợ DirectX 10.
HDD: 26GB
*Cấu hình đề nghị*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7, 8 64-bit
CPU: AMD six core 3.2 GHz hoặc Intel quad core 3.0 GHz.
RAM: 8GB
VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7870, R9 270 hoặc Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 với 3GB VRAM
HDD: 26GB
Tiết lộ về tựa game của mình, hãng phát triển BioWare cho biết để hoàn thành đầy đủ *Dragon Age: Inquisition* người chơi sẽ cần khoảng 150-200 tiếng, trong đó phần chơi cốt truyện chính chiếm từ 20-40 tiếng, một thời lượng không quá tồi nếu xét về dung lượng 26GB của trò chơi. Bên cạnh chơi đơn, *Dragon Age: Inquisition* lần đầu tiên trong series còn giới thiệu chế độ co-op hỗ trợ 4 người cùng tuyến cốt truyện tách biệt so với phần chiến dịch, vì thế mà những ai yêu thích game chắc chắn sẽ còn nhiều thứ để khám phá hơn nữa.


*Dragon Age: Inquisition* sẽ được phát hành chính thức vào ngày 18/11 dành cho PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360, PC.
*>> Xem gameplay max settings của Dragon Age: Inquisition trên PC*

----------

